# pictures



## angeleyez92

hey. Thought that I would start a thread where we coud all post a picture of ourselves. Thought it would help us to put a face to our names.:flower:

Heres mine
 



Attached Files:







graudation.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 37


----------



## oOskittlesOo

You're so pretty I'll post when I'm On the computer n not my iPod.


----------



## angeleyez92

Skyebo said:


> You're so pretty I'll post when I'm On the computer n not my iPod.

thank you lol


----------



## jc_catt

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/35785_1504454295741_1365760257_1362132_156314_n.jpg
Thought i'd join in :D


----------



## jc_catt

oops, didn't mean for it to be that big... sorry. I'd fix it if I could. lol.


----------



## angeleyez92

jc_catt said:


> oops, didn't mean for it to be that big... sorry. I'd fix it if I could. lol.

its okay. very pretty :flower:


----------



## smc17

me.. i've already been told how pale my child will be lol:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 78.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## smc17

angeleyez92 is that your natural hair color??? i LOVE IT! i can never get my hair to go dark brown :(

jc_catt your eyes are stunning! im a sucker for dark hair and light eyes!


----------



## angeleyez92

smc17 said:


> angeleyez92 is that your natural hair color??? i LOVE IT! i can never get my hair to go dark brown :(
> 
> jc_catt your eyes are stunning! im a sucker for dark hair and light eyes!

yes that is my natural hair color. I used to dye it a lot but OH liked my natural color. I started to get highlights from being in the sun lol


----------



## jc_catt

smc17 said:


> angeleyez92 is that your natural hair color??? i LOVE IT! i can never get my hair to go dark brown :(
> 
> jc_catt your eyes are stunning! im a sucker for dark hair and light eyes!

Thanks :D :D :D


----------



## HarlaHorse

We've already got one thread like this one somewhere but oh well :haha:

Me and Harley

https://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k487/yelrah123/DSC_0653-1.jpg

https://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k487/yelrah123/DSC_0303.jpg

Me

https://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k487/yelrah123/DSC_0934.jpg

I could attach so many more but I couldnt be bothered c:


----------



## angeleyez92

HarlaHorse said:


> We've already got one thread like this one somewhere but oh well :haha:
> 
> Me and Harley
> 
> https://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k487/yelrah123/DSC_0653-1.jpg
> 
> https://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k487/yelrah123/DSC_0303.jpg
> 
> Me
> 
> https://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k487/yelrah123/DSC_0934.jpg
> 
> I could attach so many more but I couldnt be bothered c:

 I know but I could not seem to find it lol:blush:


----------



## smiget11

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/195837_10150419915900176_600295175_17647758_2676003_n.jpg
sorry So Big


----------



## HarlaHorse

angeleyez92, lol it's okay. I always redo posts like this.


----------



## angeleyez92

HarlaHorse said:


> angeleyez92, lol it's okay. I always redo posts like this.

I just get curious becasue some people have ultrasound pics and not pics of themselves =] lol so I always like to see what they look like


----------



## HarlaHorse

Yeah I'm the same, I LOVE sharing pictures.


----------



## angeleyez92

HarlaHorse said:


> Yeah I'm the same, I LOVE sharing pictures.

lol me too. I tried to post pic of OH but it would not let me


----------



## Angel.Mummy

well this is me (i'm the one in the black in the picture with 2 of us.)
 



Attached Files:







61554_127289850653788_100001183215352_139522_5434313_n.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 28









163053_147827701933336_100001183215352_219872_1209778_n.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 25









168730_160713680644738_100001183215352_282199_741127_n.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 27









225896_180878518628254_100001183215352_385537_847676_n.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 36


----------



## charlotte88

Heres me.

I know i look alot young then i actually am hehe, but i suppose sometimes its a good thing :D

xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo 2.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 19









02.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 18









SAM_0162.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 22









38652_406293706886_512866886_5061985_556735_n.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## chlojones

it might be a bit dark :s


----------



## amygwen

All you girls are so pretty
:hugs:


----------



## RaeB

https://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt125/MagicalRae/07b5df78.jpg

This picture is a few months old. My hair's grown out a little and I lightened the parts that aren't black. Though my roots are showing so my hair is three different colors now!
Like I said, I'm a heavy girl. I'm also 6 feet tall and I have hips so wide I think my baby could do cartwheels while in me! HA!


https://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt125/MagicalRae/f29e245d.jpg

That's the father. He has one blue eye and one green eye.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

we have some gorgeous mommies on here :flower:

the last picture is me and joey(OH/FOB)
 



Attached Files:







tessaa's pictures 095.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 30









tessa's pictures 006.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 18









afg.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 41


----------



## smitsusan5

not a very good photo, but this is me  follow me on tumblr if you have one.

https://kkkatherine.tumblr.com
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_li27fp1SKM1qe83hto1_500.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 32


----------



## preppymommy

View attachment 206029


----------



## smitsusan5

preppymommy said:


> View attachment 205999
> 
> 
> View attachment 206000

these dont work hunny.


----------



## megan.rose

Me...
 



Attached Files:







38473_410029657700_511862700_4639783_4037975_n.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 9









36968_397007907700_511862700_4296957_3832124_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8


----------



## smiget11

we have some Beautiful moms to be on here :)


----------



## kittycat18

Me
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/198135_184167018295017_100001051596724_476866_3027292_n.jpg

Daddy to be :)
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/34086_1515094679586_1301011834_31425245_262373_n.jpg


----------



## Angel.Mummy

aww your soo pretty kittycat :D xxxx


----------



## x__amour

Me, me and OH, me and LO and my gorgeous girl. :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







6488_1174127546245_1019754384_549015_23990_n.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 21









226686_1885750536375_1019754384_2181481_450841_n.jpg
File size: 87.5 KB
Views: 25









188611_1800886894837_1019754384_2085909_8104519_n.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 22









223225_1897123060681_1019754384_2198796_5383047_n.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## preppymommy

you have the cutest baby! she's almost doll-like :)


----------



## Angel.Mummy

your LO is beautiful xxx


----------



## Srrme

This is the only picture I have of myself on the computer. :dohh: And of course, my handsome little boy!
 



Attached Files:







l_b2abeb3d427f463ca3bd7249fb29bbdd.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 19









100_0629.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 14









100_0611.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## missZOEEx

wow! everyone is so gorgeous! <3
I dont really have many photo's of me; 
but these are the ones I COULD dig up.. I look pretty young in both of them..
(in the second photo; im the one with darker hair.)
 



Attached Files:







zoe.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 8









zoee and rachel.jpg
File size: 65.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## megan.rose

Wow, everyone is so pretty!

Srrme- Can i steal your son he is apsolutly stunning!!!!


----------



## Srrme

megan.rose said:


> Wow, everyone is so pretty!
> 
> Srrme- Can i steal your son he is apsolutly stunning!!!!

:haha: Awe, thank you! But you'd have to pry him from me first! :blush:


----------



## HarlaHorse

OMG all the bubs are so gorgeous!


----------



## x__amour

Krysty! You are *SO* pretty!!! And Elias is looking handsome as always! :winkwink:


----------



## kittycat18

Every-one is beautiful. I like these threads :flower:


----------



## BrEeZeY

https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/aiden-1.jpg
DS & I 

https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/edited.jpg
DH & I

https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/cheeto2.jpg
Jax <3


----------



## vinteenage

Well, I poke my nose in here enough y'all can know what I look like. :haha:

Taken just now!
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225534_10150588474220230_786935229_18779958_5562256_n.jpg

Me, and Finn.
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/227884_10150587627760230_786935229_18768519_34698_n.jpg


OH and Finn.
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/224759_10150581761710230_786935229_18722101_7826638_n.jpg


----------



## Angel.Mummy

vinteenage ~ your little one is absolutly gorgeous xxx


----------



## vinteenage

Thanks hon. :flower: I think so, too. :winkwink:


----------



## Bexxx

I have like, no pictures of me, not recent anyway, this is the best I can do really!

This one is from 2 years ago, so I look a fair bit younger, but I use it for most 'online-y' things:
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/me.jpg


----------



## Srrme

x__amour said:


> Krysty! You are *SO* pretty!!! And Elias is looking handsome as always! :winkwink:

Awe, thanks! So are YOU! :flower:


----------



## Jaz_

Im the one in the green, this was taken few months before i got preg so mayb like aug/sept last yr it think???
 



Attached Files:







SavedPicture (2).jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Rachyroux

You are all beautiful with beautiful babies!!! My heart melted at pics of your little ones, gorgeous!.
I will post a pic when I feel brave enough, haha.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hmm. Well how about you all see me now LOL. First one is FOB last summer :wacko: Next is me, that one was taken like November I wanna say... Then me and my kitty I had told you guys about! :flower: Lastly is FOB and I from last summer... :cry:


----------



## jc_catt

vinteenage said:


> Well, I poke my nose in here enough y'all can know what I look like. :haha:
> 
> Taken just now!
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225534_10150588474220230_786935229_18779958_5562256_n.jpg

HaHa, BnB in The background!


----------



## Binx214

Everyone looks so pretty :D

This is me and Aidan (2 months) on a lazy day Lol:
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab99/ToxicCupcake17/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG00273-20110419-1432.jpg

Alex (FOB) and Aidan (1 Day old):
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab99/ToxicCupcake17/Mobile%20Uploads/180739_197765063583283_100000493722024_734107_713701_n.jpg

And me pre-pregnancy:
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab99/ToxicCupcake17/Mobile%20Uploads/39167_144514738907477_100000468556817_359435_841061_n.jpg


----------



## Angel.Mummy

aww your little boy is soo cuteee


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Skyebo said:


> Hmm. Well how about you all see me now LOL. First one is FOB last summer :wacko: Next is me, that one was taken like November I wanna say... Then me and my kitty I had told you guys about! :flower: Lastly is FOB and I from last summer... :cry:

Oh yeah, forgot to say- lol this will show you everyone who wondered about fobs skin color, plus my white ass skin!! Lol can't wait to meet my little mocha baby.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:D we def have some pretty mum's and mum's to be on here :D

well here is me :D
Pre-Pregnancy 

OH/FOB :D


----------



## vinteenage

jc_catt said:


> HaHa, BnB in The background!

Haha, yes!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

First one is Oh and i at prom last year <3

Second one Oh and i at winterformal this year <3 yeah i rocked that pink hair hahaha :)

Third one is me now :) hair had to be cut of i knew it was dead but oh never said anything until we were laying in bed and he's like "oh wow it is dead" hahahaha next day it was gone and brown again
 



Attached Files:







32520_1447242751009_1531400333_31108559_3538017_n.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 34









180631_1867334125438_1303596657_2213000_5702040_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 34









199943_1891133808008_1531400333_32018129_6622114_n.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 33


----------



## AROluvsJMP

oh and his hair in the second picture had to be shaved because i thought it would be smart to dye his hair like a brownish red and i thought it would look really sexy well it turned purple and he freaked and instead of waiting one day to go get brown dye he shaved his head i was so angry!


----------



## Chrissy7411

Just me
https://i51.tinypic.com/2hr009e.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/5ulow2.jpg
My OH! :D
https://i53.tinypic.com/2dt270n.jpg
33 weeks today! :happydance:
https://i52.tinypic.com/24qle2a.jpg


----------



## BrEeZeY

love seeing all these gorgeous mommies-to-be!!!


----------



## Emily louise

https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd389/emilylouisex1/dfcgvhbkjnk.jpg 
https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd389/emilylouisex1/dfnhsd.jpg
https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd389/emilylouisex1/fdbhn.jpg
https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd389/emilylouisex1/gvftyhj.jpg
https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd389/emilylouisex1/hgxjxcbx.jpg

Emily , There a bit big Sorry I just Got them off Faceyy


----------



## hillarynicole

This is me like last august...natural hair color no lip ring
https://i51.tinypic.com/16jpmjs.jpg
then i went to this
https://i56.tinypic.com/33ddqvo.jpg
and now im this(both early pregnancy)
https://i56.tinypic.com/ejxymu.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/wijxaq.jpg
And this is my OH Logan(blurry sorry)
https://i51.tinypic.com/6glats.jpg


----------



## KiansMummy

Me and my LO i hate pics of me. xx
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/picsfrmphone182.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/MAY20113.jpg
xx


----------



## hillarynicole

KiansMummy said:


> Me and my LO i hate pics of me. xx
> https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/picsfrmphone182.jpg
> https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/MAY20113.jpg
> xx

awww youre pretty...and he looks just like you!:thumbup:


----------



## MoonLove

You are all sooo beautiful :cloud9:

This is me pre-pregnancy going to a wedding in Spain. I have short hair now, i hacked it all off because it was just wrecked. It'd grown so much longer after this, but was in such awful condition that it just had to go!

I miss it looking like this though. Grow hair, grow!

https://i52.tinypic.com/9ictut.jpg


----------



## angeleyez92

Hey. Finally found a pic of my OH so now you guys can see him...lol He looks a lot older than me I think.... I am posting a new pic of me too.
 



Attached Files:







58459_149053265128961_100000728640424_284127_5248711_n.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 26









katrina.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## oOskittlesOo

angeleyez92 said:


> Hey. Finally found a pic of my OH so now you guys can see him...lol He looks a lot older than me I think.... I am posting a new pic of me too.

You're so pretty :)


----------



## angeleyez92

Skyebo said:


> angeleyez92 said:
> 
> 
> Hey. Finally found a pic of my OH so now you guys can see him...lol He looks a lot older than me I think.... I am posting a new pic of me too.
> 
> You're so pretty :)Click to expand...

aww thank you :flower: That was before I put red in my hair yesterday.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

angeleyez92 said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angeleyez92 said:
> 
> 
> Hey. Finally found a pic of my OH so now you guys can see him...lol He looks a lot older than me I think.... I am posting a new pic of me too.
> 
> You're so pretty :)Click to expand...
> 
> aww thank you :flower: That was before I put red in my hair yesterday.Click to expand...

I figured :haha: by the way I think I might end up stealing your hair :dohh: lol. I want to dye mine soon and fell in love wjth yours!


----------



## angeleyez92

Skyebo said:


> angeleyez92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angeleyez92 said:
> 
> 
> Hey. Finally found a pic of my OH so now you guys can see him...lol He looks a lot older than me I think.... I am posting a new pic of me too.
> 
> You're so pretty :)Click to expand...
> 
> aww thank you :flower: That was before I put red in my hair yesterday.Click to expand...
> 
> I figured :haha: by the way I think I might end up stealing your hair :dohh: lol. I want to dye mine soon and fell in love wjth yours!Click to expand...

Oh. that is okay with me lol.


----------



## aidensxmomma

You guys are all so pretty! :flower:

I'm hoping I can get these pictures to work. They are all pretty old, though, so bear with me. :) Plus, I have to do two posts because I can't attach all my pictures to this this one.

#1 & #2 are me and my OH, Tommy. 
#3 is of me, Tommy's sister, Tracy; and Tommy
#4 is just me
#5 is a picture of Mady a long time ago, but it shows you how cool her eyes are (you might have to enlarge it to see them well though)
 



Attached Files:







z-me and tommy.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 4









z-me and tommy2.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4









z-me tommy and tracy.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4









z-me.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5









z-mady a long time ago.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## aidensxmomma

The first picture is of Mady and my dad in January...I don't know why my dad looks drugged, though. :haha:

And the second picture is of Aiden and my dad a while ago. 

Enjoy. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







z-mady.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 11









z-aiden and my dad.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## merakola

me & my cousin at my aunts wedding rehearsal(10weeks preggo)




DH :) [ps. i have no idea why he decided to make that face:rofl:) 



pic of me last year ( i thnk)


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Me
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/222057_10150550323035858_580950857_18365090_369982_n.jpg
OH/FOB
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230281_2079330266574_1344564686_3973556_7880323_n.jpg
A long, long, time ago, when I looked about 10... Duckface. 
https://i.imgur.com/B5meW.jpg


----------



## abbyg

me:)
 



Attached Files:







230292_100600896697904_100002439811805_2691_3334920_n.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## amy123xx

1 + 2 thats mee 

3 - me + my OH last week on my 19th (he likes to pull silly faces :dohh:)

4 - Me + OH last year on a night out <3 

5 - had to put this on, one of the oldest photos i have of me + OH, went out for a meal for our "6 month anniversary" nearly 3 years ago now!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01893.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4









DSC01845.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3









DSC01964.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6









40791_10150235937920475_627005474_14457186_7304904_n.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5









36383_10150218401025355_711015354_13275841_750824_n.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Elizax

Me and my boyfriend :)
Me on holiday :D


----------



## Shansam

Well this is me :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00338-20110421-1407.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jc_catt

I'm gonna put more on. lol. I didn't know we were gonna do OH's and such. lol.
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206661_1969562203148_1365760257_2282164_7957736_n.jpg
Oh sleepin like a baby. :) 
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226520_2084371713314_1365760257_2434861_5749053_n.jpg
OH being a dork at six flags!
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/74220_1722336982672_1365760257_1844760_205745_n.jpg
Me and OH :D


----------



## MrsBurton09

I can't remember the order but I think the first is me the second is a few days before our wedding I had my hair done for my bridal pics. The third I think was of my DH James and then the last one was of me as well.
 



Attached Files:







102_1006.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2









before wedding1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3









James first pic of Iphone.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2









102_1001.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SmartieMeUp

jc_catt said:


> I'm gonna put more on. lol. I didn't know we were gonna do OH's and such. lol.
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206661_1969562203148_1365760257_2282164_7957736_n.jpg
> Oh sleepin like a baby. :)

He has such a cute nose ^_^


----------



## emyandpotato

jc_catt said:


> I'm gonna put more on. lol. I didn't know we were gonna do OH's and such. lol.
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206661_1969562203148_1365760257_2282164_7957736_n.jpg
> Oh sleepin like a baby. :)
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226520_2084371713314_1365760257_2434861_5749053_n.jpg
> OH being a dork at six flags!
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/74220_1722336982672_1365760257_1844760_205745_n.jpg
> Me and OH :D

I was about to say OMG I think I know your OH, he looks so familiar, and then realized I just recognized him from your DP :dohh:


----------



## emyandpotato

vinteenage said:


> Well, I poke my nose in here enough y'all can know what I look like. :haha:
> 
> Taken just now!
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225534_10150588474220230_786935229_18779958_5562256_n.jpg
> 
> Me, and Finn.
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/227884_10150587627760230_786935229_18768519_34698_n.jpg
> 
> 
> OH and Finn.
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/224759_10150581761710230_786935229_18722101_7826638_n.jpg

I know this is an old thread but just seen it, and just wanna say your LO is possibly the most adorable baby I've ever seen in my life! :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

emyandpotato said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Well, I poke my nose in here enough y'all can know what I look like. :haha:
> 
> Taken just now!
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225534_10150588474220230_786935229_18779958_5562256_n.jpg
> 
> Me, and Finn.
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/227884_10150587627760230_786935229_18768519_34698_n.jpg
> 
> 
> OH and Finn.
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/224759_10150581761710230_786935229_18722101_7826638_n.jpg
> 
> I know this is an old thread but just seen it, and just wanna say your LO is possibly the most adorable baby I've ever seen in my life! :flower:Click to expand...

Aw, thank you! :flower:


----------



## merakola

emyandpotato said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Well, I poke my nose in here enough y'all can know what I look like. :haha:
> 
> Taken just now!
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225534_10150588474220230_786935229_18779958_5562256_n.jpg
> 
> Me, and Finn.
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/227884_10150587627760230_786935229_18768519_34698_n.jpg
> 
> 
> OH and Finn.
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/224759_10150581761710230_786935229_18722101_7826638_n.jpg
> 
> I know this is an old thread but just seen it, and just wanna say your LO is possibly the most adorable baby I've ever seen in my life! :flower:Click to expand...

I agree^^^ He has the most adorable eyes.:hugs:


----------



## vinteenage

Thanks hon! I think he's adorable but I'm a bit biased. :haha:


----------



## Lola472

Aw he is an adorable baby!!

I don't think I ever added to this thread. This is me and FOB
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0507.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Shanelley

Just one if ur lucky of me. 
thought id better join in


----------



## Shanelley

mine didn't work
 



Attached Files:







shanelle_picnik.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------

